# Donna hack



## spotnik (Sep 15, 2007)

Has anyone hacked Donna the Dead or the Bride and Groom Mummies or the chest ripping zombie to make them run contiuously? They are sounand motion activated but I can only find the motion sensor, and I dont think that will do what I want. I saw in the k-mart flying ghost hack that all you need to do is short the microphone wires, but where are they.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
:devil:


----------

